# Looking for experience coders for the following specialties:



## anelson30 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking for experienced coders for the following specialties:

 Interventional Radiology, Diagnostic Radiology, Rad. Oncology, and Anesthesia Coders - Full–Time and Part-time ASAP.


Please send your resume and your availability,  we are looking for experienced coders only and must be "committed" for the work.
A min. of 20 hrs. per week if you are part-time.  Again, must be committed if part-time.
This is a remote position, must have experience to be considered.

Contact Bill Maurice at - bmaurice@e-codesolutions.com  and Amy Morgan at - anelson@e-codesolutions.com


----------

